# NH bc5060 compared to BC 5070 hayliner



## ih4me (Jan 15, 2014)

Currently have a nh570 baler and treated me well. Considering trading up to a new baler. The bc 5060 is $5500 less than I can get a bc5070 hayliner for. Dealer says they aren’t comparable balers. Capacity, durability, longevity etc. I’m a part time farmer that makes 10-12k bales a year... I take extremely good care of my equipment, plan to make it last. Is the 5070 haylinerthat much better baler and what I need?


----------



## VA Haymaker (Jul 1, 2014)

There is a 5070 and a 5050 Hayliner. The brochure shows the differences. Probably a price difference too.


----------



## ih4me (Jan 15, 2014)

I have read what the differences are, I’m asking if anyone’s had both balers and is the cost difference a good value I guess is more what I’m asking. They make a plain 5070 and a 5070 hayliner. Is the difference between regular and hayliner that substantial as well as the size difference between 5060 and 5070???


----------



## Troy Farmer (Jul 31, 2011)

Unless the design has changed, the low end NH baler (5060) uses the old "flow action" feed system. The 5070 has a different feed system (dont know what it's called).


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Troy Farmer said:


> Unless the design has changed, the low end NH baler (5060) uses the old "flow action" feed system. The 5070 has a different feed system (dont know what it's called).


BC5050 is the low end baler. The 5060 should slot in the lineup about where the 570 did.


----------



## VA Haymaker (Jul 1, 2014)

ih4me said:


> I have read what the differences are, I'm asking if anyone's had both balers and is the cost difference a good value I guess is more what I'm asking. They make a plain 5070 and a 5070 hayliner. Is the difference between regular and hayliner that substantial as well as the size difference between 5060 and 5070???


I don't own either baler, nor have I ever. I looked hard at a BC5060 and regular 5070 and mostly they are similar. I think the Hayliner version takes them further with extended bale chute, replaceable wear parts in the pickup and bale chamber? I can't remember. What I recall is the 5070 has wider pickup and split knotters for easier removal/servicing. I think the 5070 has a longer trip arm that helps prevent inadvertent knotter tripping. Maybe all that's worth more $$$'s - I don't know.

I think the 5060 is a fine baler, but narrower pickup.

What I wound-up buying was a JD348. Same strokes per minute, wider pickup than the 5060 - works for me.

While your looking for a new baler, in addition to the NH models, you might consider the JD balers and MF in-line balers.

Good luck,
Bill


----------



## Beav (Feb 14, 2016)

I have a 5070 hayliner we do 20000+ a year, had a few small problems mostly minor adjustments. The larger pick-up, higher capacity and heavier build are the main differences when looked at the balers. I know a guy who uses a 5060 and does about the same or more hay they we do without a problem. You need to ask yourself do you need that much baler to do 10,000 to 12,000 my guess is probably not, can you afford the 5070 if you can I would get the bigger baler.IMO


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

I have a 570, one of the last ones made before they switched model numbers. Purchased spring 2008. I have run about 45,000-50,000 bales through it and other than having to rebuild the haydog brackets (the original design kinda blows) rebuild the slip clutch twice, put new twine knives on (went to bolt on) and repair a tire puncture, The paint is hardly touched on the pickup. I have not had to do a thing to it. It served me well. You are running about twice the bales per year I am but I can't see how I would get way more hay baled with a bigger baler than I do now. the 570 eats hay. Now, having a wider pickup on it would be nice at times but I have managed. Seems to me that the only way that you significantly increase your bales per day is the widen your baling window with preservative. That probably lets you rake bigger windrows that don't dry as well. Just my two cents worth.


----------



## outlaw50 (Jul 20, 2013)

5070 hayliner you get hydrafomatic bale tension ,bale ext. hyd. swing tounge and hyd pickup ,hyd. density wedges all standard .


----------



## Idaho Hay (Oct 14, 2016)

I'm a part time farmer as you are, and take good care of my equipment as well. When I was looking at new balers a few years ago, I decided that I was likely not going to buy another new baler for most, if not the rest, of my life, so I went with 5070 hayliner because it was the most feature loaded model, and the few extra bucks it cost meant that I wouldn't have any buyers remorse down the road. The two features that I really like about this model over the other is the wider pick up (allows me to make wider, faster drying windrows), and the hydraulic lift, swing, and tension.

Obviously it's up to you, but if you can afford it, I'd go with the 5070 hayliner. you won't regret it. If not, the 5060 is still a great baler.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

I have a standard BC5070 (not a 5070 Hayliner). There is a price difference even between the standard 5070 and the 5070 Hayliner IIRC.

Differences that I'm aware of between the 5060 and 5070:


10" wider pickup (not a big deal to me)
5 tine bars verses 6 (was important to me with alfalfa)
6 verses 8 twine ball storage (somewhat important to me, but still ran out of twine for the same reason you would with 6 ball capacity, lack of putting more in the baler by someone who will remain nameless )
Overall machine width 10" wider and 1" taller with the 5070 (not important to me, but could be for your storage purposes)
5070 is 315# heavier (5070 Hayliner is 540# heavier than 5060 BTW), can't believe all the extra weight is from just the wider pickup, other parts would seem to be built heavier (somewhat important to me)
HP (according to NH) requirements 65HP verses 75HP this wasn't real important to me for two reasons, I'm not pulling a wagon behind baler (pulling a Kuhn accumulator) and am using a 70HP tractor on the front with no problem
Lastly, in my area there is almost no 5060 balers sold, 5070 is the standard baler, a few 5050s/5070 Hayliners/5060s in that order. I'd say 80% of the NH balers are 5070s..

HTH

Larry

PS maybe the NH wizard Mike10 will chime in, he will definitely have much better insight than me.


----------



## Trillium Farm (Dec 18, 2014)

ih4me said:


> Currently have a nh570 baler and treated me well. Considering trading up to a new baler. The bc 5060 is $5500 less than I can get a bc5070 hayliner for. Dealer says they aren't comparable balers. Capacity, durability, longevity etc. I'm a part time farmer that makes 10-12k bales a year... I take extremely good care of my equipment, plan to make it last. Is the 5070 haylinerthat much better baler and what I need?


If you have a Hesston/MF/Case dealer nearby I'd go with an inline. That would be my 1st choice. 2nd choice The strongest built baler af the zig-zag type. Which baler is less like to break down (they all do) with hay in the field, then the purchase savings don't matter at all.


----------



## skyrydr2 (Oct 25, 2015)

5060 doesn't have the packing fork and can't eat hay like the 5070 can. I have a 575 and that thing is pretty hard to beat! And the super-sweep pickup is just simply a dream the way it picks up hay and sends it to be baled.
All the fancy bale settings are nice too. The 5060 doesnt have a lot of these options and if you get the hydro-form unit it brings the price right up on the 5060. And it doesn't have the packing forks that I think are a must have! 
Also I have seen a lot of breakage on the feed system the 5050 and 5060 use.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

skyrydr2 said:


> 5060 doesn't have the packing fork and can't eat hay like the 5070 can. I have a 575 and that thing is pretty hard to beat! And the super-sweep pickup is just simply a dream the way it picks up hay and sends it to be baled.
> All the fancy bale settings are nice too. The 5060 doesnt have a lot of these options and if you get the hydro-form unit it brings the price right up on the 5060. And it doesn't have the packing forks that I think are a must have!
> Also I have seen a lot of breakage on the feed system the 5050 and 5060 use.


As mentioned earlier, it is the 5050 that lacks the "modern" cross feed. The 5060 absolutely has rotary feed and packer fork, per the NH website.


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

I have the regular BC 5070. It has been a great baler. Of course I like it stepping up from a NH 273 that was 40 years old. The 5070 regular has hydraulic form on the top but not the sides. It creates much more consistent bales than the old 273. I sold he 273 after replacing the plunger bearings and a guy is still running it and really likes it. I make about 8000 bales per year.


----------



## skyrydr2 (Oct 25, 2015)

8350HiTech said:


> As mentioned earlier, it is the 5050 that lacks the "modern" cross feed. The 5060 absolutely has rotary feed and packer fork, per the NH website.


 I stand corrected, you are correct the 5060 is basically a 570 and 5070 is a 575 modernized slightly with easier access to the packing components than the older 570-575 units. I was thinking of the 565 .
I looked at pile of balers before I bought the 575 and I wouldn't give it up for any of them new inline jobs. The strings going over the cut ends really seals the debate in favor of the NH balers. 
They are just not for me.


----------



## valleyforage (Apr 28, 2015)

I have a 5070 and put hydro pickup/swing/bale pressure on it, love the baler. The only and I mean only reason I would go for a 5060 is for the 10” narrower when u road travel with it. The 5070 on back roads here is from the yellow line to very tip of mailboxes  but if your roads are wider or no need to travel on them I would not even think about the 5060, like others have said I see very few for sale here.


----------



## ih4me (Jan 15, 2014)

I’ve learned more from you guys than the dealers selling the balers! Thanks for everyone’s input!


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

Not to steal this post but how pricey was the addition of the hydraulic pickup and swing. Mine already has the hydraulic form


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

broadriverhay said:


> Not to steal this post but how pricey was the addition of the hydraulic pickup and swing. Mine already has the hydraulic form


This just came up on Facebook yesterday and it was said you can buy both kits right now for a total of $1100


----------



## valleyforage (Apr 28, 2015)

Mine was close to that, 800 add on. Was 4 years ago tho.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

valleyforage said:


> Mine was close to that, 800 add on. Was 4 years ago tho.


Probably cheaper if you added when buying the baler rather than later.


----------

